# Reset Shelly 1



## Moutaille (5 Mars 2021)

Bonjour à tous !
J’appelle a l’aide les personnes ayant un module Shelly 1 dans leurs installations !
Suite au remplacement de ma box je dois réinitialiser mon Shelly 1 pour le mettre sur le nouveau réseau car à l’heure actuelle comme il est rattaché a un ancien réseau wifi de box que je n’ai plus et bien je n’ai plus aucun accès au module que ce soit par HomeKit ou par l’app Shelly !
J’ai vu les différentes vidéos de reset sur YouTube, j’ai contacté Shelly qui m’a dit de couper le courant pendant une minute puis le remettre et appuyer 5 fois sur l'interrupteur etc... bref rien n’y fait je n’arrive pas à le réinitialiser !!!

HEEEEEELP !!!


----------



## AlCor72 (7 Mars 2021)

Bonsoir,

Je vois que tu parles de HomeKit, hors le Shelly one n’est pas compatible de base avec HomeKit. 
Est ce une version modifiée?


----------



## Moutaille (7 Mars 2021)

Bonjour @AlCor72
Si si, il s’agit bien d’une version compatible HomeKit.
Alors modifié, j’en sais rien mais en tout cas il a une étiquette HomeKit ! 
Tu peux le trouver ici par exemple:



			https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B07RLWQ2RN/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_KP002S787BA32XFKB7BG


----------



## AlCor72 (7 Mars 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonjour @AlCor72
> Si si, il s’agit bien d’une version compatible HomeKit.
> Alors modifié, j’en sais rien mais en tout cas il a une étiquette HomeKit !
> Tu peux le trouver ici par exemple:
> ...



On donc c’est bien une version modifiée. 
Dans ton cas il faut voir avec ton fournisseur pour savoir comment tu peux le réinitialiser...
Parfois c’est galère.


----------



## Moutaille (8 Mars 2021)

AlCor72 a dit:


> On donc c’est bien une version modifiée.
> Dans ton cas il faut voir avec ton fournisseur pour savoir comment tu peux le réinitialiser...
> Parfois c’est galère.


Ça y est j’ai réussi à trouver un tuto qui permet de réinitialiser le Shelly version HomeKit ! J’ai pu le raccorder à mon nouveau réseau !! 
Merci pour avoir pris du temps @AlCor72


----------



## Bubblefreddo (28 Avril 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Ça y est j’ai réussi à trouver un tuto qui permet de réinitialiser le Shelly version HomeKit ! J’ai pu le raccorder à mon nouveau réseau !!
> Merci pour avoir pris du temps @AlCor72


salut!
Comment as-tu fait au final?


----------



## Moutaille (28 Avril 2021)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> salut!
> Comment as-tu fait au final?


Salut !!
j’ai suivi ce tuto à partir de 2min22.
C’est en allemand mais compréhensible en se basant sur les images. 









						Shelly auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen, Hardreset mit und ohne Lichtschalter.
					

Ich zeige Dir wie du die Shelly per Hardwarereset auf die Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen kannst. Das Ganze geht entweder mit angeschlossenem Schalter oder a...




					youtu.be


----------



## Bubblefreddo (30 Avril 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Salut !!
> j’ai suivi ce tuto à partir de 2min22.
> C’est en allemand mais compréhensible en se basant sur les images.
> 
> ...


Merci!


----------



## AlCor72 (3 Mai 2021)

Salut tout le monde,

Quelqu’un aurait un bon tuto pour modifier les Shelly via USB?

J’ai acheté des version modifiée (non compatible OTA) et je voudrai remettre le firmware Shelly original. 

Par avance merci.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (3 Mai 2021)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> Quelqu’un aurait un bon tuto pour modifier les Shelly via USB?
> 
> ...


Malheureusement je ne pense pas que ce soit possible!
Les boites qui font les flash des shelly s'arrange pour en rester propriétaires! C'est le cas de HomeKitBG, qui me propose de leur renvoyer les shelly pour procéder au remboursement... ce que je vais faire, de toute façon, ils ne sont pas stables...
Les tiens viennent d'où?


----------



## AlCor72 (4 Mai 2021)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Malheureusement je ne pense pas que ce soit possible!
> Les boites qui font les flash des shelly s'arrange pour en rester propriétaires! C'est le cas de HomeKitBG, qui me propose de leur renvoyer les shelly pour procéder au remboursement... ce que je vais faire, de toute façon, ils ne sont pas stables...
> Les tiens viennent d'où?



Les viennent de chez Voltio. 
Ils sont stable mais je voudrais mettre un autre firmware qui me permet d’avoir une interface web pour gérer la config de chaque module…
De plus mon problème principale est la difficulté du reset lorsque l’on a besoin de changer la config wifi par exemple. 

Je suis entrain de me renseigner mais je pense que c’est tout à fait possible. 

Je vous tiendrai au courant.


----------



## Moutaille (5 Mai 2021)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Les viennent de chez Voltio.
> Ils sont stable mais je voudrais mettre un autre firmware qui me permet d’avoir une interface web pour gérer la config de chaque module…
> De plus mon problème principale est la difficulté du reset lorsque l’on a besoin de changer la config wifi par exemple.
> 
> ...


Oui c'était exactement mon problème !! Modifier le réseau wifi si on en change est quasiment du mission impossible !!
Pour ma part je vais essayer d'éviter les Shelly maintenant. Très efficace mais  BEAUCOUP trop galère en cas de problème !


----------



## Bubblefreddo (5 Mai 2021)

AlCor72 a dit:


> Les viennent de chez Voltio.
> Ils sont stable mais je voudrais mettre un autre firmware qui me permet d’avoir une interface web pour gérer la config de chaque module…
> De plus mon problème principale est la difficulté du reset lorsque l’on a besoin de changer la config wifi par exemple.
> 
> ...


Avec plaisir!


----------



## bluemax (16 Mai 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Oui c'était exactement mon problème !! Modifier le réseau wifi si on en change est quasiment du mission impossible !!
> Pour ma part je vais essayer d'éviter les Shelly maintenant. Très efficace mais  BEAUCOUP trop galère en cas de problème !


moi aussi même problème, suite a changement de Wifi impossible de rester mon Shelly 1 HomeKit


----------



## Moutaille (16 Mai 2021)

bluemax a dit:


> moi aussi même problème, suite a changement de Wifi impossible de rester mon Shelly 1 HomeKit


Salut ! 
un peu plus haut tu trouveras un post que j’ai fait avec le lien d’un vidéo en allemand qui m’a permi de faire le reset. J’espère que ça fonctionnera aussi pour toi !


----------



## AlCor72 (30 Juin 2021)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Avec plaisir!



Alors pour ceux que cela intéresse… j’ai trouvé comment remettre les firmware initiaux sur des Shelly 1 et 2.5.

Ensuite installation en OTA d’un firmware compatible HomeKit qui est très très efficace et entièrement paramétrable avec un smartphone ou ordi via connection wifi. 

Quelques liens :
Pour flasher les Shelly via usb (nécessaire pour les Shelly modifiés - il faudra récupérer le firmware original Shelly a la place du tas motta dans ce tutoriel) 
https://getsmarty.tech/posts/easiest-way-to-flash-your-sonoff-shelly-wemos-or-any-esp8266 

Pour les Shelly avec des firmware d’usine, flash en OTA directement








						GitHub - mongoose-os-apps/shelly-homekit: Apple HomeKit firmware for Shelly switches
					

Apple HomeKit firmware for Shelly switches. Contribute to mongoose-os-apps/shelly-homekit development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




Bonne lecture, test…
N’hésitez pas si vous avez des questions.

Screen shot de l’interface d’un Shelly 2.5 en ruller shutter.


----------

